# Need Acer Aspire 3690 Drivers for XP!



## chip114

I wiped out Vista and installed XP Pro and I can't find the drivers or a list of what hardware that is installed on the Acer Aspire 3690 model BL50,  I need help.


----------



## Hairy_Lee

this link should solve your problems  http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/notebook/as_3690.html


----------

